# holyhead breakwater n.wales uk



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi all  ive got a trip out to holyhead breakwater tomorrow get a bit of practice in ready for the next weekend :lol: :lol: we have a monster tide on the 24th coming in at 9.9metres cant wait!! :lol: :lol: should get a good variety of fish on the breakwater!the target being cod and hopefully conger :lol: :lol: i will post a full report and hopefully pics to :lol: :lol: tightlines all lw :lol: :lol: 8)


----------

